
Salaries paid in Bitcoin a growing trend in Canada - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/salaries-paid-in-bitcoin-a-growing-trend-in-canada-1.2752441
======
freakonom
I wonder who's manning this submarine [1].

[1]
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
blazespin
Not necessarily. Bitcoin makes useful click bait.

------
mikeryan
Are the salaries set in bitcoin? Or Canadian Dollars and then exchanged for
bitcoin on payday at market rates?

Either way, It seems I'd rather be paid in dollars for the stability then have
the ability to trade these for bitcoin with dips in the market. Unless my
salary is set in bitcoin and I'm counting on Bitcoin inflation to outpace
dollar inflation.

------
ryanseys
I've never once purchased a Bitcoin and it will probably be quite a while
before I consider ever purchasing Bitcoins, but it seems to me the Bitcoin
craze has settled down and it's value has somewhat stabilized (for now) making
this sort of thing "possible", though I'm still surprised it's even happening.
This I believe will be a fad that will be phased out once people start
requesting their wages paid in euros, pounds, or other forms of legitimate
worldwide currency, using this as precedent. I don't particularly agree with
the offering, but it's neat to read about at least.

~~~
imaginenore
You don't get it.

People do want to get paid in Bitcoin, because it's easy to deal with it. It's
easy to send and receive payments, they can't be frozen, you don't need to
call your bank to authorize a large payment, etc.

Euros, pounds, etc don't solve the problems that attract Bitcoin users.

Not to mention nobody accepts euros and pounds in the US, so there's no real
point in getting paid in them, but Bitcoins get more and more widespread every
day.

Also I don't care if Bitcoin price is going down at the moment, I still want
to get paid in Bitcoin. Unfortunately the people I bill don't have that
option.

~~~
MichaelGG
>you don't need to call your bank to authorize a large payment

Also known as fraud prevention.

~~~
imaginenore
Bitcoin has security controls, it's not magically exclusive to the banks.

Multisig, paper wallets, multiple wallets, insured storage, etc.

------
CoolGuySteve
Not too surprising, during my life the Canadian dollar has drifted between
0.65 USD and 1.07 USD, and prices for certain goods like books and electronics
barely ever keep up.

Bitcoin may currently be a lot more volatile, but the CAD isn't that great
either.

[https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&...](https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=Linear&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1194649200000&chddm=2489791&q=CURRENCY:CADUSD&ntsp=0&ei=N8gEVMC6K8SY9AbTkoCwAw)

~~~
jacquesm
During my lifetime bitcoin went from being worth fractions of cents to more
than $1000 and back down again to $400 or so. The $CAD may not be the most
stable currency in the world - when compared to the US$ - but bitcoin is doing
a lot worse, orders of magnitude worse.

If you compared the Canadian dollar to other currencies than the US$ then it
starts to look a lot better, bitcoin on the other hand _still_ looks far
worse.

~~~
imaginenore
It's not doing worse. It's doing orders of magnitude better unless you bought
in at the last peak.

Not many bitcoin owners will complain that bitcoin went up 10% or 1000% or
100000%.

------
tiku
lol, you get your salary, the next day, down 4 percent...

~~~
imaginenore
If you get paid in USD, it's guaranteed to slowly lose value. Unlike Bitcoin.

~~~
res0nat0r
I'll bank on the stability of the USD backed by the US government over Bitcoin
anytime.

~~~
imaginenore
It sure is stable, at losing value:

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-mAg6FMpNGpM/Ta9ICcEMonI/AAAAAAAABB...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-mAg6FMpNGpM/Ta9ICcEMonI/AAAAAAAABBM/UoQG8vxtBX0/s1600/U.S.%2BDollar%2BPurchasing%2BPower.jpg)

~~~
res0nat0r
And the best part is I know roughly how much of my income I'm going to part
ways with tomorrow and next month when I want to buy a gallon of gas, grocery
items, or a car. That graph really has no bearing on day to day swings of the
USD vs. the insane volatility of bitcoin that seems to get glossed over by all
of its rabid proponents.

~~~
imaginenore
It goes up more than it goes down so far. Long term it doesn't matter.

What rabid opponents don't understand is that volatility will subside with the
adoption.

------
dongcoin
could it be because of the large Chinese population?

~~~
tigereyeTO
I get paid my living in Bitcoin. I'm not Chinese.

~~~
jacquesm
Where do you live and how do you pay your rent? Also in bitcoin?

~~~
tigereyeTO
I live in Ontario. I pay for my condo via direct debit from my chequing
account like everyone else.

